# 22nd Annual Pasadena Police Fishing Tournament



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

*:texasflagDATE:* Wednesday, May 29, 2013
*RAIN DATE**:* To be announced
*PLACE:**Pasadena* Convention Center 7902 Fairmont (281) 487-4331
*TIME:* Check-in begins at 4am at The Pasadena Convention Center and participants may leave immediately afterwards. Weigh-in is at the Pasadena Convention Center and ends at 3pm sharp. *YOU MAY NOT BEGIN FISHING UNTIL 5:30 AM AND YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 3PM WITH FISH IN HAND FOR WEIGH IN! NO EXCEPTIONS!*

*QUALIFICATIONS:*All participants, to be eligible for this competition, trophy awards, cash awards and door prizes, must be a full-time, part-time, reserve, retired peace officer or fireman, full-time law enforcement or fire dispatcher, or civilian guest (three per boat), providing one (1) team member is a full-time, part-time, reserve, retired peace officer or fireman, or full-time law enforcement or fire dispatcher. Members of the tournament staff and sponsors will be eligible for all trophies and prizes. Corporate sponsors may fish without an Officer or Fireman in the boat.

*NOTE:* Anyone who has guided in the last 2 years, or is currently working as a guide, is eligible to participate in the open division *only.* 

*TEAMS:* Teams will consist of up to 4 persons. Boats with more than 4 persons are eligible for individual awards only.

*REGISTRATION:*The attached registration form must be mailed in or delivered before Wednesday, May 22nd, 2013. Registration fee will be $50 per person. No money will be refunded after Friday, May 24th, 2013. Any registration received after Wednesday, May 22nd, 2013 will only be accepted with a $5 per person late fee and will be accepted until tournament day. If you do not know who will fish with you, register your boat and send your entry fee before the deadline. You may fill in your team member's at check-in.

*******If you register after deadline or on tournament day there is no guarantee that you will receive a T-shirt. *******

*TOURNAMENT BOARD OF DIRECTORS:*

*STEPHEN BROWN, GERRY LEHEW, MIKE LUDEKE*

*[email protected]*
*(713-724-9939) (713-542-6686) (281-830-7775)*
*(281-998-8240)*

*DATE: Wednesday, May 29, 2013*
*RAIN DATE: To be announced*
*PLACE: Pasadena Convention Center, 7902 Fairmont, (281) 487-4331*
*TIME: Check-in begins at 4 a.m. at the Convention Center and participants may leave immediately afterwards. Weigh-in is at the Pasadena Convention Center and ends at 3 p.m. sharp. YOU MAY NOT BEGIN FISHING UNTIL 5:30 A.M. AND YOU MUST BE IN LINE BY 3 P.M. WITH FISH IN HAND FOR WEIGH IN! NO EXCEPTIONS!*

*REGISTRATION: This registration form must be mailed in or delivered before Wednesday, May 22, 2013. Registration fee for this division is $50.00. No money will be refunded after May 24, 2013, and any registrations received after May 24, 2013, are subject to a $5 late fee and will be accepted until tournament day.*

*RULES: In addition to ALL applicable tournament rules, the following special rules will apply to the Open Division.*

*1) The Open Division is an individual competition category open to ANY individual, including individuals employed as full or part-time guides.*
*2) Participants in the Open Division may fish with other participants of the Open Division; however, they will be competing against each other.*
*3) Any individual entered in the Open Division may not be present or travel in any boat entered in the Team Event.*
*4) Any individual who operates as a full or part-time guide, may not be employed as a guide during their participation in this tournament.*
*5) Competition in the Open Division will be limited to the use of artificial baits ONLY.*
*6) Only three fish may be weighed in for the Open Division. One of the three fish weighed in for this division, may be a red fish. Please note that rules 9 & 10 of the Tournament Rules also apply to this division.*
*7) The pay out for the Open Division will be 100% of entry fees taken in for this division. The following payouts will apply:*
*a. Less than five entries-first place pays 100%*
*b. Six to ten entries-first place pays 65% and second place pays 35%*
*c. More than ten entries-first place pays 50%, second place pays 30%, and third place pays 20%.*

*Participant:______________________________________ Phone:_________________________*

*Address:___________________________________ City:___________________ Zip:________*

*Business name (if guide):___________________________ Bus phone:_____________________*

*Shirt Size:L____XL____XXL____XXXL____ email:_________________________*

*Xtra meal ticket $5 each #_______ Xtra t-shirts $10 each #_________*

*Make checks payable to: Pasadena Police Fishing Tournament*
*4801 Spencer Pasadena TX 77505*

*For further information, please call:*
*Steve Brown (281)-998-8240 C.(713) 724-9939, fax (281) 998-8755*
*Gerry Lehew (281) 998-8240, C.(713) 542-6686*
*Mike Ludeke C.(281) 830-7775*
*REGISTRATION FORM:*

*Date of Registration: _______________________ Skipper: _________________________________*

*Address: ________________________ City: ___________________ Zip: ___________________*

*Agency: __________________ Home Phone: _____________ Work Phone: __________________*

*Shirt Size: L XL XXL XXXL (circle one) E-Mail _____________________________ *

*Team Member #1: ___________________________________________________________________*

*Address: _________________________ City: __________________ Zip: ____________________*

*Agency: __________________ Home Phone: _____________ Work Phone: __________________*

*Shirt Size: L XL XXL XXXL (circle one) E-Mail_____________________________*

*Team Member #2: ___________________________________________________________________*

*Address: _________________________ City: __________________ Zip: ____________________*

*Agency: __________________ Home Phone: _____________ Work Phone: __________________*

*Shirt Size: L XL XXL XXXL (circle one) E-Mail_____________________________ *

*Team Member #3: ___________________________________________________________________*

*Address: _________________________ City: __________________ Zip: ____________________*

*Agency: __________________ Home Phone: _____________ Work Phone: __________________*

*Shirt Size: L XL XXL XXXL (circle one) E-Mail____________________________*

*If you are interested in buying extra Tournament shirts at $10 each indicate size and numbers you want. Include the shirt cost and extra meal tickets in your entry fees:*

*L_______ XL_________ XXL________ XXXL______ XTRA MEAL TICKETS $5 each #_____*

*************************************************************************************

*Entry Fee: $50.00 per person If you need to be placed on this mail out please note it on this page.*​
*Return this entire page along with your entry fee.*​
*Make checks payable to: Pasadena Police Fishing Tournament 4801 Spencer Pasadena, TX. 77505*

*F*​
****For further information please call:*​
*Stephen Brown (281) 998-8240 C.(713) 724-9939*​
*Gerry Lehew C.(713) 542-6686 (281) 998-8240*​
*Mike Ludeke C.(281)830-7775*​
*TOURNAMENT RULES:*

*1. All boats regardless of launching or docking location, at least one member of the team must check in at the tournament desk prior to fishing. Failure to check-in may result in disqualification.*
*2. Each boat is limited to no more than four anglers, including the skipper, for team competition. Boats with more than 4 anglers are eligible for individual awards only.*
*3. All entry fees must be paid when you send in your registration form. You may fill in your teammates or make changes in boat information the morning of the tournament.*
*4. All boats or representing team member entered in the tournament must depart from Pasadena Convention Center no earlier than 4:00 am. Anyone leaving earlier than 4:00 am will be disqualified. Fishing will not start until 5:30 am, you may be on your fishing location, but you cannot start fishing until 5:30am*
*5. There is no limit as to the area that may be fished, as long as it is in waters that are open to the public.*
*6. All fish must be submitted for weigh-in by 3:00 pm. If you are in line at 3:00 pm WITH FISH IN HAND, then you have made the deadline and your fish will be weighed. No exceptions!!!*
*7. Only fish caught during the tournament hours are eligible. All fish should be fresh and in an edible condition. Fish that have been frozen, gutted, or mutilated will not be eligible and the angler attempting to weigh a fish that is not legal will be disqualified along with team members.*
*8. Any fish weighed must be legal according to the laws of the State of Texas. Any angler attempting to weigh a fish that is not legal will be disqualified in all categories including all team members.*
*9. Although it is legal to retain and tag a Red Fish over 28 inches, for the purpose of this tournament a tagged Red Fish will not be accepted. (Slot reds only 20'-28')*
*10. Only one Speckle Trout per fisherman over 25 inches can be weighed into the tournament whether it is for the team or individual event.*
*11. All fish entered are subject to inspection and seizure by the Tournament Judge after dissection and/or Tory meter if the Judge feels that the need is necessary.*
*12. All fish must be caught on rod and reel.*
*13. Boat substitutions may be allowed after the tournament begins.*
*14. Any boat found to be in breach of tournament rules will be disqualified and will forfeit all fees and awards.*
*15. Protests must be filed with the Tournament Judge by 3:30 pm.*
*16. Pooling or transfer of fish is strictly prohibited.*
*17. When a tie exists, with respect to weight, then the first fish/stringer weighed in will be declared the winner, unless the Tournament Judge rules otherwise.*
*18. In the event of a storm or small craft warning being posted during the hours of the tournament, the tournament will be rescheduled. Otherwise, four (4) hours of fishable weather will constitute the tournament.*
*19. The Judge's decision will be final.*
*20. All anglers must have a current Texas Fishing License and Saltwater Stamp. *
*21. All team members must be in sight of each other during the tournament hours while fishing.*
*22. If fishing with a boat the entire team must use only one boat. TEAM COMPETITION: Each team will weigh their choice of up to five (5) legal specks they have caught. You must choose the five (5) legal Specks you wish to weigh prior to coming to weigh-in. We will not weigh all of your fish and let you choose the heaviest.*
*23. All fish will be measured in accordance with TPWD rules on measuring fish.(Check it stick).*
*24. If you weigh a fish in the CCA tournament or any other tournament and your fish is kept, this fish will not be allowed to be weighed in the PPD tournament. Fish must be in hand at weigh in.*

*NOTE: ALL WINNERS MAYBE SUBJECT TO A POLYGRAPH EXAMINATION.*​*
*

*TROPHY PRIZES*

*TEAM: 5 speckled trout limit (15 in. minimum 1-over 25 in. per angler)*​
*1st Place Team: The team weighing the heaviest stringer of up to 5 legal Speckled Trout*​
*2nd Place Team: The team weighing the second heaviest stringer of up to 5 legal Speckled Trout.*​
*3rd Place Team: The team weighing the third heaviest stringer of up to 5 legal Speckled Trout.*​
*4th Place Team: The team weighing the fourth heaviest stringer of up to 5 legal Speckled Trout*​
*5th Place Team: The team weighing the fifth heaviest stringer of up to 5 legal Speckled Trout.*​
*.*​
*INDIVIDUAL: Speckled Trout: (15 in. minimum)*​*
*

*1st Place Speckled Trout: The person weighing the heaviest legal Speckled Trout.*​*
*

*2nd Place Speckled Trout: The person weighing the second heaviest legal Speckled Trout.*​
*3rd Place Speckled Trout: The person weighing the third heaviest legal Speckled Trout.*​
*4th Place Speckled Trout: The person weighing the fourth heaviest legal Speckled Trout.*​
*5th Place Speckled Trout: The person weighing the fifth heaviest legal Speckled Trout.*​
*RED FISH: (Maximum length weighed will be 28")*​*
*

*1st Place Red Fish: The person weighing the heaviest legal Red Fish.*​*
*

*2nd Place Red Fish: The person weighing the second heaviest legal Red Fish.*​
*3rd Place Red Fish: The person weighing the third heaviest legal Red Fish.*​
*4th Place Red Fish: The person weighing the fourth heaviest legal Red Fish.*​
*5th Place Red Fish: The person weighing the fifth heaviest legal Red Fish.*​
*NOTE: Each fish may only be weighed one time. If the fish is a part of the team stringer then it may not be used in the individual event or open event. You may place in more than one event.*​
*AWARD PRIZES*

*First Place Team:$800.00 First Place Speckle Trout: $100.00*
*Second Place Team: $400.00 Second Place Speckle Trout: $75.00*

*Third Place Team: $300.00 Third Place Speckle Trout: $50.00*

*4th -5th Team: Plaque 4th - 5th place Speckle Trout: Plaque*

*First Place Red Fish: $100.00*​
*Second Place Red Fish: $ 75.00*​
*Third Place Red Fish: $ 50.00*
*4th -5th Place Red Fish: Plaque*

*There will be a raffle at the Tournament, Tickets $1 each or 6 for $5.*

*Flounder: Those interested may pay $5 per boat at check-in and all monies will go to the flounder pot. There is a 100% payback on the Flounder*

*Catering: Dinner will be served from 2:00pm - 4:00 pm in the Convention Center.*​*
*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Would full time or retired Texas Correctional Officers be able to enter? I know what I just read in the above but........ed...


----------



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

Like us on Facebook


----------



## CSB (Jun 22, 2006)

New Pictures addes


----------

